# R32 GTR Speaker sizes?????



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey guys on my iPhone and struggling to search for past threads!!

My cars a R32 GTR....

Was wondering if anybody could tell me what size speakers go into the doors and are there any restrictions in terms of sizes or space when fitting rear speakers too??

For the rear speakers will I have to remove the back seat or anything??

And could anybody reccomend some quality sounding speakers, il be running them straight off of the head unit, or if anyone can suggest a better
Method then I'm open to that too I.e. amps etc!!

Many thanks fellas


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Fronts are 4x6" and the rears are 6.5"

With some custom work you can fit 6.5" fronts


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

I fitted some 6.5"s components in the front but you've got to watch the window clearance.










I had to trim the door slightly to get the MDF to seal properly and fit a spacer to clear the window.










Finished and it clears the window and the door trim.:thumbsup:










You could fit something bigger but i didn't want to butcher the door,besides a good sub box in the boot gives you the welly.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers guys and many thanks for pics too matey!!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers for the pics mate, very informative!!


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

wow, good to know. Where did you put the tweeters? Got pics?


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah they're up by the mirror in the last photo.
I just pop riveted the tweeter mount plate to the plastic trim.
One thing i'd add is to make sure the speaker and wood are insulated from water from the window.


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, i see them now. do you have any pics of the door with everything back together?


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

i got adaptors to fit 6.5 in the fron doors, just like the pics above. Daamn the sound improved bigtime.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Why do you need speakers when you have a RB?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Why do you need speakers when you have a RB?


not to hear gf telling me off when she found out how much i spent on the mods and didnt even spent even a tenner for her coz im skint already :chairshot 

alpine type R is the speaker i would recommend. very crisp sound :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

nightcrawler said:


> not to hear gf telling me off when she found out how much i spent on the mods and didnt even spent even a tenner for her coz im skint already :chairshot
> 
> alpine type R is the speaker i would recommend. very crisp sound :thumbsup:


Haha


----------

